

Astronomers discover the largest structure in the universe - ctoth
https://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/224-news-2013/2212-astronomers-discover-the-largest-structure-in-the-universe

======
ctoth
Link to the actual journal article for anyone interested:
[http://mnras.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2013/01/07/mnr...](http://mnras.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2013/01/07/mnras.sts497.full)

What the heck is this thing?

